
I am the fifth dimension - Vigier
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v39/n15/bee-wilson/i-am-the-fifth-dimension
======
mysterypie
If you want a quick summary of what this is about:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gef](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gef)

~~~
bykovich2
The linked article is much, much better, much more nuanced and insightful,
than the Wikipedia page.

------
gadders
There may not have been a talking mongoose, but there really was a talking
seal:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoover_(seal)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoover_\(seal\))

Amusingly it had a really strong New England accent as well.

------
chybby
The things you know about when you listen to Neil Cicierega
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyzQ-
ZFSQic](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyzQ-ZFSQic)

------
evincarofautumn
Clearly Gef was a regular old European Tailypo. ;)

I love stories like these, where it seems like a legend gets perpetuated not
out of malice or for personal gain, but maybe a sense of being “in too deep”.
Assuming there was no Gef, there was no way to admit it while saving face, and
the ruse wasn’t hurting anyone, so they just kept it going.

